

The week that Big Software shattered - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/09/the_week_that_b.php

======
edw519
The bigger question is, "Whose customers will still be in business 10 years
from now?"

The dinosaurs that don't survive won't lose to other big boys or foreign
competition; they'll have their lunch eaten out from under by up and coming
smaller more nimble competitors. And what software will those competitors use
to grow? SAP? Oracle? I don't think so.

The future for Software as a Service is bright indeed. Hostage Taking will be
replaced with Quality.

